#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Hoe ben je begonnen ?

## sussudio

Het lijkt ons leuk om in deze thread foto's van vroeger te plaatsen. Natuurlijk hebben we nu allemaal de beste en duurste apparatuur staan, maar hoe ben je eigenlijk begonnen ?


edit door MOD: voor de URL klik je op ons profiel!?

----------


## PA gek

Hee, dat lijkt wel wat op mijn geval ( ik weet niet hoe oud jij bent) maar ik ben nu 16 jaar, ik ben ook met eerst wat van die huis-tuin-en keuken lampen begonnen, ik had een klein soundlab mixertje (dsm5)en 2 gewone oude cd spelers. nu heb ik (nog niet zo veel) 2x topkasten 400w en een subwoofer van 1000W (2x 18" speakers). ik heb nu ook een behringer pro dx 1000 mixer en een delorean dubbele cd speler. mijn licht bestaat uit 2 rookmachine's 4X par 56, 2 martin roboscans, 1 double derby, 2 moonflowers, een dikke lazer, en binnenkort een 1500W strobo ( het kan zijn dat ik wat ben vergeten). Ik werk bij mijn neef die een drive-inn bedrijf heeft, dus moet ik meer hebben ga ik het gewoon bij hem lenen ( wel relax). ik zal wel eens een foto maken.

----------


## Mark

Ik ook maar een fotootje van 6 jaar geleden  :Smile: 

Mark

----------


## Destiny

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Niek...

Tja, hoe zijn wij begonnen...We zijn in 1995 begonnen en ik had aanvankelijk een fotootje uit '96, maar die is blijkbaar pleite, daarom maar wat uit '98 of '99, toen we zojuist een nieuwe draaitafel hadden gebouwd. Hij was echter nog niet af. Dus geen indeling onderin, geen naam erop, geen 19", etc. etc. 
Hier zie je onze eerste (professionele) dj gerei: Technics cd-spelers, JVC md speler en Soundcraft SA 100 mixertje...



Ik wilde eigenlijk nog wat foto's plaatsen, maar ja: ook weg!

Zeg sussudio: zie ik op die eerste foto van jullie daar de welbesproken lichtbakken al staan gemaakt van bouwlampen?

Greetz Niek

----------


## lightman

Hoi

Ik ben nu nog een beginnertje. Dit is een tekening van wat ik nu heb.

[img]http://home.hetnet.nl/~drissentom/discoshow.bmp

----------


## lightman



----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Nou... nu komt het! 
Dit was onze Drive-in show in 1995!



Nu ziet het er heel anders uit, ik beloof nu echt dat ik op het eerstvolgende feest een paar foto's neem..

See ya,
Arjan

Ps. Ik ben de rechter jongen.

----------


## Bats

sorry voor de grote pic's
zo zijn wij begonnen:
_buurtfeest:_



_dit meubel hebben we nog steeds, lichtset is totaal vernieuwd en da haspeltje... laatmaar_

----------


## Jan

Ik heb jullie een beetje laten dollen in het Foto Forum en tot nu toe ging het best aardig maar dit topic is inderdaad compleeeeeeeeet verziekt, dus ik ga het ff schoonvegen en alle off topic berichten wegpletteren. Ik heb gelijk een grotere zweep gekocht en ga de andere topics ook wat meer in de gaten houden. Een beetje commentaar is leuk maar off topic berichten worden zonder pardon verwijderd! Dit is een foto forum en geen lul forum dat doe je maar in Klets maar raak! Dat jullie het ff weten...
Nog een prettig weekend!

Kzal er nog ff wat aan toevoegen want SOMMIGEN begrijpen het geloof ik niet. DIT IS HET FOTO FORUM voor foto's en aanverwant commentaar. En daar ben ik heus niet kinderachtig in. Ga hier geen discussie op zitten starten over allerlei andere dingen als waar het topic over gaat. Start daarvoor gewoon een nieuw topic in een van de andere fora. Ik heb echt wel wat anders te doen dan politie agentje spelen en een ander zijn zooi op te ruimen. Dus ik hoop op u aller meedewerking zoals altijd in het verleden het geval was.

Voor commentaar graag e-mail gebruiken en niet de topics vervuilen!

Met als altijd vriendelijke groet aan IEDEREEN,

Jan

Always look on the BRIGHT side of life!

----------


## RDH

ff wat fotootjes van ons....
ik hep geen foto's meer van het 'echte' begin maar dit valt nog zeker onder beginners....



een foto van begin 2000



een foto van winter 2001


heeft iemand misschien suggesties voor onze bar??

groeten,

Remco van Vugt
Copa-cabana

----------


## Dj Cross

jammer dat ze een beetje aan de kleine kant zijn..<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: heeft iemand misschien suggesties voor onze bar??



Ik las op jullie homepage dat je een kleine tropical drive-in show runt. Je discomeubel zou ik hierin sowieso naar voren laten komen. D.w.z. laat met je discomeubel merken dat je tropical bent, en niet zoals iedere andere discoshow. En goede inbouw mogelijkheden voor je apparatuur is een MUST, je gaat toch niet elke keer weer je md speler aansluiten?

Ik zou zeggen: zet al je eisen en wensen op een rij, spaar wat geld bijeen en ga aan het bouwen! Je kunt er natuurlijk ook 1 kopen maar kleine dans dat ie dan precies zo is als dat jullie graag willen dat ie is...discomeubel is toch heel belangrijk onderdeel van je show, vooral de uitstraling ervan!

Teken het Gastenboek!

----------


## bertuss

ok dan....hiermee ben ik begonnen!
grapje...
heb geen foto's van vroeger.sorry.
misschien van een feestje iemand nog?
zal uns ff navragen.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Bart, is dit serieus jouw set? 

Je verkoopt ze dan of iets dergelijks, want zo zijn er wel erg veel subs in vergelijking met toppen?

Zelfbouw? (behalve de voorste 2 dan).

Groeten, Remco

----------


## bertuss

neeee. was dit maar mn setje. kon ik overal wel terecht. het is gewoon een verwende student, die zn foto online heeft gezet. mijn setje is net de helft. en ook geen twee event4000.

----------


## Iko

http://www.drive-in.8m.net/photo2.html is hoe ik het nu heb.. ik ben 14.. graag commentaar! ik heb nu nieuwe er bij double derby, en een mushroom.. en ik hoop over een paar weken nieuwe truss tehebben...
mzzls Dj Iko 
(die hele kleine nauwelijks te zien achter die flightcase)

hoe voeg je een foto in?

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik zou de heineken kratjes afschaffen...
maarja..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Iko

Dan komt het hele goedoe beetje hoger te staan anders moet je bukke das beetje onprakties... maar verder? nog tips.. ik begin ook pas net..
mzzls

----------


## sussudio

Lose the Heineken NOW!
Regel desnoods 2 zwarte kistjes of wat dan ook, maar die kratjes vernaggelen je hele aanzicht. Verder ziet het er, zeker voor een beginnende drive-in al erg stoer uit.

Oh ja, die statieven zijn bedoeld voor 1 bouwlampje, dat weet je he?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Als je dan toch dingen hoger zet........denk er dan eens aan om je speakers hoger te gaan zetten!



[b]<h5>Showtechniek</h5>[/b

----------


## Niek...

Een klein zwart doekje van 2 bij 1 zou ook een oplossing kunnen zijn. Niet alleen zie je dan de Heineken kratjes niet meer, ook ben je die kabel troep van de cd-spelers etc. kwijt. Suggestie.....

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Iko

bedankt! ik ga ff op de markt zwarte lap hallen... dan is dat probleem ook opgelost en die statieven zijn inderdaad van die bouwlampen.. niet erg stevig, daarom ga ik nu ook een proffesionele truss kopen met stevige statieven. Oja waarom moeten die luidsprekers hoger? 
mzzls Dj Iko

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Dan komt het geluid wat verder en is het dus een wat beter gehoor voor de mensen achterin de zaal. Die horen dan ipv alleen de bas, ook mid-hoog.......

Groeten, Remco

----------


## Reemski

Eindelijk wat oude fotootjes gescand. Ongeveer 1995, niet helemaal het begin, maar wel weer leuk.. Die goede oude tijd!!!




En een paar jaar later, 1999: http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~mauricef/r...inbow-1999.jpg

En de huidige show, 2001: http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~mauricef/r...inbow-2001.jpg

----------


## djdabounce

Je houdt het wel bij Peavey zie ik??

DMX Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## FiëstaLj

Leuk die grote vu meter...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dj Cross

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Uhmmmmm..........     

he, hij was gratis....  <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Ward

Paar jaar geleden in 1997... nu draai ik zelden een show (alleen op nadrukkelijk verzoek van oude goede vaste klanten)




Er was inderdaad regen voorspeld... net nadat we alles in de aanhanger hadden zitten begon het dan ook flink te hozen.

Wat er staat: 
-Admiral Fog 2000
-'scan' met 2x250W halogeen; twee ronde spiegeltjes draaien heen en terug onder een hoek.
-Martin Voyager
-Shark 2x250W halogeen prisma flower
-Analoge 1500W strobe
-8x 60W reflector-peertjes chasertje
-4 meter triangle 30x30x30 truss
-4 meter hoog steigertje

-2 Originele 18" W-bins (wel een beetje toegetakeld)
-4 15" subjes (zelfbouw: zie onderwerp 'boxen...')
-2 15" 8" 1" topjes (zelfbouw)
-aangestuurd door Carver PT1800 (sub) en PM1400 (top) met EAW MX100i processor
-Mixer was Yamaha MX12/4
-dood ordinaire hifi sony cd-spelertjes
-vrij rappe MP3 computer (voor toen)

Oja! en een boel hamburgers en frikandellen voor op de barbeque! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Dj Cross

wel leuk gevonden om "in" een steiger te gaan zitten..

----------


## Fritz

Zit je helemaal ingepakt met een hoop grote apparatuur, staan er voor je 8 kleine lampies <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Best leuk die oude foto's!

Fritz

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp maar weer opgeschoond!
Het is dus de bedoeling om hier alleen maar foto's te plaatsen.
andere onzin en reacties kieper ik weg...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## bertuss

kleine toelichting van wat er staat?

----------


## djdabounce

Maar hij had wel truss!! En een Martin Sterflits.

DMX Doe Maar X-treme

----------


## )jeroen(

Boven die w-bins, zijn dat die boxen die in "boxen..." staan?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## FiëstaLj

ja

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Dj Cross

boxen in boxen?? uitleg? 

bedoel je dat je er nog een 2e kast omheen hebt gebouwd?

----------


## )jeroen(

Nee, ward heeft een onderwerp in het fotoforum geplaatst dat heet: "boxen....". En daar staan de foto's van die boxen in.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## rickie

Jah, ben hier nieuw maar wil graag een fototje delen.

*1 jaar geleden*

*laatst*
Naja mzzl

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Yep, liefst de GSM zo dicht mogelijk bij de mengtafel, als je een oproep krijgt weet meteen heel de zaal hoe populair je wel bent. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Dj Cross

tik tik tik tiiiiikk taaak tik tik tik tiiiik taak..enz <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

ik kan je aanraden om ff een zwarte doek te kopen en die aan je tafel te hangen zodat je die kabel troep niet zo ziet

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

stukje zwart flanel doet idd. wonderen!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Iko

iets lichter fototje of even erbij zetten wat het is, is ook prettig <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mzzzzls Iko

----------


## Mr Dj

hee, ik ben even zo vrij geweest om het plaatje wat "duidelijker" te maken. meer is er niet van te maken. Misschien dat je er wat aan hebt.

Oja....wat een kabelzooi !!! ( sorry dat ik het zo zeg maar het is zo ). als dit nou niet in het zicht was....maare dit.....

http://www.geocities.com/verbroederi...ietvanmij.html

----------


## Mark

En nu iets positiefs:

Ziet er leuk uit voor een drive-innetje van iemand van 14 jaar! Ff doorsparen kun je over een (paar) jaar mooi meubel (laten) maken.

Mark

----------


## EP Woody

Handig die Schroevedraaiers, Als er iets mee kapt kennie um meteen open draaien om um te repareren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Is er iemand die z'n vriendin kan delen?? Ik mis een stukje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr. Erwin

----------


## DeMennooos

Leuk jongens. Ff lekker iemand afzeiken.
Be Real, hij is pas 14.

En tuurlijk we kunnen het allemaal beter, hebben het allemaal beter en doen het allemaal beter.... Right! Lees dan eerst het gros van de postings maar eens door. Menigeen wil zichzelf laten roosteren door een zelf gebakken verloopje, anderen gaan zelf voor een appel en een ei op pad, veiligheid is iets waar het gros ook nog nooit van heeft gehoord.

Zou opbouwende kritiek eens iets zijn om de volgende keer eens mee te beginnen?



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Iko

sluit ik me bij aan

----------


## Mark

Ik ben zo vrij geweest om even op Rickie zijn site te gaan rondneuzen... Ik zie dat je Par64 gaat kopen + dimmers goed bezig! (vergeet je niet de lichttafel). Eén kleine opmerking, lees eens de posting over marktverziekers door. Ik wil hier absoluut niet mee zeggen dat je dat bent. Ik was toen ik zo oud was als jij ook heel erg blij met dat bedrag voor een avondje draaien. Maar aangezien jij al leuke apparatuur hebt kun je best iets meer vragen denk ik.

P.s. Dit is absoluut niet negatief bedoeld! Ik zou zeggen, ga zo door!

Edit (9-4-2002 22:00): Website (mag ik wel zeggen toch?) http://thedj.5u.com

Mark

----------


## Mr Dj

wat is het adres vd site ?

----------


## bertuss

he dj iko, het ziet er goed uit. genoeg licht, en cd's!  :Smile: 
maar een meubel zou echt ideaal zijn, zoals al gezegd. de beste oplossing voor rondrennende kabels.
en misschien in een later stadium een zwaarder geluissetje.
wat is het eigenlijk, als ik vragen mag.?

en even om mezelf te klieren, 
[ik had het niet toen ik 14 was]..
suc6!

----------


## Iko

ik heb al van alles verandert... doekie ervoor enz, maar het geluid weet ik dus niet precies iets van 150 watt in iedergeval. ik heb er nu ook nog twee magic moon's en een earthqauke bij.. en nu ga ik dus weer verder aan het geluid bouwe.. nieuwe cd spelers en boxen enz..

greeetzzz Iko

----------


## CyberNBD

[EDIT]Verdwaalde post van Rickie:
staat nie precies op de site...
de andere flippo waarmee ik draai heeft 2x ravelands (120 w RMS)
en een versterker van Velleman (2x 75 w. aan 8 ohm)
ik heb 2x KODA boxies (2x 90 w. rms)
en ook een versterkertje van velleman (2x 75 w. aan 8 ohm)
verder wat we wille kopen ==&gt; 2 x 200 w rms
Heb de 4 parretjes 64 voor al!

groete, 

(PS onze site = http://go.to/driveinshow)

[/EDIT]

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zou je niet es wat meer aan geluid doen in plaats van licht ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Iko

Jaja, maar me lichten waren in vergelijking tot me geluid, een half jaar geleden veel minder, dus heb ik eerst licht weer bij gekocht en ga ik nu weer nieuw geluid en alles kopen. Budget van niks he.. ik ben ook maar 14.. dus niet alles tegelijk
mzzls Iko

----------


## Mark

DJ Iko, ik zat ook net even op je website te kijken, en wat me opviel was dit op je foto pagina:




> citaat:
> Dit was een feest voor 40ers. Voor dat soort feesten hebben wij ook voldoende muziek en zo nodig kan het aangevult worden met cd's uit de bibliotheek



Wilde ik gewoon even kwijt...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mark

----------


## Iko

nou ja goed.. maar die website is eigenlijk niet meer ingebruik... ik denk dat die nieuwe morge online is.. www.sweetaudio.nl en dan het links drive in disco... die is wel iets beter..
mzzls

----------


## Dave

Heerlijk, muziek op een websaait. Ik hou er zelf niet van, komt naar mijn idee niet echt profie over.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Iko

jaja weet ik.. maar die site is ook niet af!!! en dat had me pa even als voorbeeldtje gedaan.... ik vind het ook niks.. maar goed.. vaders.. 
maar hij staat er helaas nog niet op.. de pc loopt steeds vast als we hem uploade.. 

mzzls

----------


## showband

Ik heb net twee héle oude foto's bij ouders gevonden. Dus hier in hoe het begon:



dit was vlak na het opbouwen een geposeerde foto. Voor een optreden in 1982 met mijn eerste bandje in de kleine zaal van korzo. Het theater was net gekraakt volgens mij en links kun je nog net zien hoe de stoppenkast van rond de oorlog open en bloot naast het toneel zat. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Wij waren in het proces een eerste PA op te bouwen en voor het mid gebruikten we nog de oude zangspeaker waar het hoog uit was gefrituurt...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

In die tijd zag je nog zelden ergens op kleinere podia monitors en wij hadden die dus al helemaal niet.

Het vermogen was het verwoestende getal van 2x300 watt met zelfbouwshit (ook de basgitaar installatie was zelfbouw trouwens) We knutselden in die tijd van alles zelf in elkaar wegens geldgebrek. Van Wahpedalen tot zelfgebouwde mixer+versterkers. Eigelijk ben ik daar pas halverwege de MTS mee gestopt. Uiteindelijk versterkten we trouwens toch alleen de zang/toetsen/kickdrum dus het totaalvolume was sowiso al niet hoog. We hebben ons wel he-le-maal gek gesjouwd in die tijd. Een crew was er met die bergen rotzooi niet bij  :Smile: 

De splinternieuwe (net in de winkels) DX9, de goedkope versie van de DX7, was geleend. En klonk helemaal K*T. Normaal gebruikten we een hohner pianet-P maar in die tijd was er een enorme Hype over die DX-serie. Dat het de ultieme sound was en alles kon enzovoort. Toevallig konden we dit ding lenen van iemand met geld teveel die hem had gekocht om eens te leren toetsenspelen. En je had onze verbazing moeten zien toen dat ding van f3500,- slechter klonk dan een hohner van f400,- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA (wijze les geweest)



Als je van blad kan spelen kom je op vreemde plaatsen terecht. Op allemaal jazzpodia bijvoorbeeld. Ik interesseerde me eigelijk geen reet voor jazz maar je kon er naast je bandje behoorlijk schnabbelen. En als scholier gaan je mores dan snel overboord. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Dit was een beetje aan het einde van die periode. Met het ferry roberts quartet op North sea 1988. (we waren NIET met vier man in dat quartet trouwens hahahaha heerlijke tijden)



lekker belangrijk!

----------


## dj phone

hey , ik ben ook maar een beginner , heb een leuke lichtinstall. maar een mindere geluidinstall. , binnenkort ga ik mijn geluidsinstal. uitbreiden .... zoals nieuwe boxen en een dubb. cd-speler , verder ziet het er al aardig uit , ps. ik ben pas 12 dus ik kan nog geen grote show hebben 

check mijn site
http://www.discohours.cjb.net 

greetz DJ PHONE

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

112233

----------


## -Aart-

Aart heel vroeger ... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

- Thorens draaitafel
- Quad 33 voorversterker
- Revox A77, (91/2 / 19)
- Cabasse actieve luidspreker
- Wharfdale magnetostatische hoofdtelefoon
- Klasse A hoofdtelamp, elektuurontwerp
- Stoeltje van .... tsja ... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



[edit]
Met een beetje gepruts werkt het nog ook !! wauw ... <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>
[/edit]

----------


## CyberNBD

Mhz... zo een kinderfoto moet ik ook nog ergens hebben, zal em es een keertje gaan opsnorren.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Hwc drive in show

hahaha je wilt niet weten hoe ik begonnen ben, sterker nog ik wil het zelf nie eens meer weten maar weet de apparatuur nog precies.
2 cd spelers 1 denon en een akai ( de akia zelf gemaakt)
2 versterkers 1 phillips zware thuis versterker en een reserve 
1 discman
4 huisboxen + een disco boombox (jaaaah) 
paar lichtorgeltjes en ufolampen.
Aan het eind van de avond voelde ik aan de akai en je wilt het niet geloven maar hij was zeeeer warm, 1 vraag hoe kan een cd-speler zeer heet worden.

Maar ja laatste nummer met discman gedraait.
En toen is het hard gegaan <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Iko

zo jij hebt je eindelijk ook op DE site ingelogd?? cd speler komt misschien door een trafo ofzo iets,....

greetzz Iko

----------


## LJ iwi

er komen nog foto's (staan bij m'n vriend op de comp en die is nu op vakantie  :Smile: ). hier vast wat wij hebben



Geluid:
-2x 150w rms/8 ohm full range speakers (15")
-Gemini versterker 2x 150 rms op 8 ohm
-4 kanaals mengpaneel
-2 sony cd spelers
-1 sony minidisk
-computer vol mp3 (wordt laptop) Op de computer staan vooral de wat oudere nummers die we niet vaak draaien.

Licht:
-double derby
-par 36 pinspot
-spiegelbol 25 of 30 cm (weet ik niet uit m'n hoofd) met motor 
-antari z80 rookmachine (700w)
-nog een andere oude rookmachine als backup of voor grote/tochtende zalen
-8x par 56 op 2 4-bars. De ene fourbar is 4x300 persglas, de andere heeft 1 300w persglas en 3x 500w raylight. Omdat 500w iets te sterk is voor ons gaan we als we weer wat geld hebben een setje 300w persglas lampen aanschaffen.
-4 kanaals jb-systems lichtaansturing
-zelfgebouwd schakelpaneel
-de oude lichtbrug van dj Iko (ja, die met die bouwlamp statieven. tot 2,5 m redelijk stabiel en als ie leeg is kunnen we er met z'n 2en aan hangen (2x ca 50 kg). Voorlopig goed genoeg dus.

Het grootste deel wordt vervoerd in 2 zelfbouw flightcases die ook als 19" rack voor de versterker en discomeubel dienen. Het mengpaneeltje zit in een kleine zelfbouw flightcase die we tussen de andere 2 kisten in kunnen hangen. Zo krijg je een tafel van totaal bijna 1,5m breed waarin je je set veilig kan vervoeren en die ook nog eens in een Opel Astra station wagon past (met de bank plat)

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## Iko

wat??? met ze tweeen er aan hangen??? dat durfte ik niet eens... daarom heb ik ook een nieuwe gekocht.. maar hij werk nog okay?

greetzzz Iko

----------


## Destiny

Soms is de 2de handse "troep" nog beter als nieuwe apparatuur..

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_ - Ik zoek een bouwtekening van de RCF ESW 1018!!

----------


## Iko

teminste als je een goed merk tweede hands koopt... showt*ch tweede hands lijkt me nou niet echt super... maar als je martin of high end tweedehands koopt... is het best wel wat volgens mij??


greetzz Iko

----------


## PowerSound

Yup, 2de hands kopen zeker doen !

Ik heb zo mijn DENON2500F, DJM500 van PIONEER gekocht.

Ook nog 4  Scans CONTEST SCN500, een peavey CS900 versterker ( onverwoestbaar ), mijn paar MTL-2's sub's, mijn Berhinger CX-2310 X-OVER en hopelijk binnenkort een SI1000 setje.

Jaja, allemaal 2de ahnds gekocht.
Iemand anders die ook goed over 2de hands kopen te spreken is ZEKER en VAST  "TOM", niet waar ? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## FiëstaLj

anders ik wel met mijn lem dm82 (mixer) lem k-100 (toppen) en sa-wbins(bassen)

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## speakerfreak

nou dan moet ik ook maar is zeggen wat ik allemaal heb:

licht

double derby
honeycomb
8 keer par56
lichtsturing lm400
20cm spiegelbol
puntspot met kleurenwiel
lichtbrug 3 meter
1500watt strobo
rookdoos

geluid

2 keer ts 15 van jb
2 keer 15 inch skytec boxen
pa2100 van skytec   amp
st2050 van dynacord amp
1 cd speler
1 discman
1 19 inch db meter dap
2 keer 15 bands eq phonic
mengpaneel soundlab dsm 35

zo weten julie ook weeer wat ik heb  :Smile: 

*************************
maar wij hebben dap ;; :Wink: )
*************************

----------


## LJ iwi

Je truss doet het inderdaad prima en we zijn er tevreden mee. Het enige wat we er nu nog bij willen (voor aan de truss) is 2 kleine moonflowers of 1 grote en grotere strobo's. Als we dat hebben is het geluid aan een upgrade toe. 

Oh ja, het kan nog wel een tijdje duren voor de foto's online komen, want ik zit al aan de franse kust als m'n vriend terug komt. Misschien heb ik 5 augustus ff tijd om ze te posten en anders nog een week later...

Waarom vroeg opstaan, als je ook laat naar bed kunt gaan?

----------


## Jan-Peter

Ook ik kwam ze tegen bij het opruimen van de doos met foto's

Het is allemaal al effe geleden hoor !


Januari 1984.
Achter de roostertjes zitten disco-reflex lampen.
Draaitafels van CEC en een Phonic mengpaneeltje


Een stapje verder met wederom een Phonic mengpaneel en twee CEC studio 600 draaitafels, inbouwmodel met veren en Stanton 500AL elementen, een AKAI cassettedeck, hangend aan het front.
4 luidsprekers van FANE SR 80 en SR 100, Marantz versterker met twee hele grote VU-meters, Marantz voorversterker met instelbare kantelfrequenties als klank-kleur regelaars. Later kwamen er ook nog twee FANE W-binns bij.

Een zelfgebouwde houten bak met dezelfde platenspelers en mengpaneel.
Bij één van de transporten van zolder naar de auto, brak een handvat uit het hout (9 mm spaanplaat) en toen ging de hele kist een etage naar beneden.....<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>


The Galaxy drive-in show is powered with an AD-sound system.

----------


## RDH

> citaat:IK moet nodig geld in geluid gaan inversteren ...
> Maar ja , voor een jongen van bijna 13 heb ik redelijk veel vindt ik !!
> Ik heb trouwens alles NIEUW gekocht &gt;&gt; GEEN 2e handse troep



van dit soort ONGEGRONDE uitspraken krijg ik werkelijk de weet ik niet wat.
ik zou beter uit zijn met welke 2e hands amp van een fatsoenlijk merk (kwaliteit) dan met die skytec roestbak van jou.

denk daar maar is over na.
sorry mod. dat moest er even uit...

groeten,

Remco

p.s. vroeger maakten ze soms veel degelijker materiaal dan nu

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:van dit soort ONGEGRONDE uitspraken krijg ik werkelijk de weet ik niet wat.
> ik zou beter uit zijn met welke 2e hands amp van een fatsoenlijk merk (kwaliteit) dan met die skytec roestbak van jou.



inderdaad, ik heb toch ook al aardig wat dingen 2dehands gekocht...
Voor een toch hele redelijke prijs, voor een heel redelijk merk, dynacord, peavey, jbl.... en nog wat dingen 2x15bands eq...H&H drivers....
En nog veel plezier ervan... 
En als je die dingen voor een mooi prijsje koopt en je houdt alles netjes, kun je datgeld er ook nog voor terug krijgen...
Met een skytec bak, lukt dat echt niet

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## bob

Het is idd. waar dat je met 2e hands zeer goede aankopen kan doen mits je een gerenomeerd merk koopt.
Ik heb ook goede ervaringen met 2e hands kopen en verkopen, zo kocht ik vorig jaar nog 8 lange zwarte DTS parren56 met 3 maanden oude [bijna ongebruikte] 300W GE lampen met 12 LEE kleurenfilters voor 148 Euro, en ik heb nog geen lamp hoeven te vervangen en alle behuizingen zijn door gewoon goed onderhouden nog in prima staat zonder krassen, dus ik snap niet dat alles wat 2e hands is troep is voor jou, Max!

Groeten Bob

----------


## sub7

Dan maar hier,

Ik ben alleen begonnen met een 4 kanaals mixertje en
twee cd spelers. En natuurlijk 2 Jamo :P boxen op statief

Helaas geen foto's. Een paar jaar later ben ik bij iemand
anders aan de bak gekomen die al wat had (en te veel geld)
Toen zijn we uit gaan breidden en kregen 5 disco's'+ P.A verhuur

Nu hebben we 5 dj's en 4 roadies. Twee disco's met KF600 set
Twee met SA bassen :P en JBL SR toppen en de grootste met 2xKF930
+ top (word meestal enkel gebruikt). 8 mac250 en 6 mac 300's zijn nu 
als lcihtshow net als een stuk of 10 fourbars met par64's. 

Iemand al met Jamai gewerkt ? Moet morgen P.A verzorgen :P

[Die KF930's bonken !]

----------


## MatthiasB

ik ben begonnen met..... aleez ja beginnen ik ben nog erg bezig met beginnen natuurlijk ben ook nog maar 20 jaar he LOL

men was audio freak met een zelfgebouwde mosfet versterker die electrostaten kon trekken een teac vrds 10 cd speler en audio profecional boxen nu deze instalatie speelt nog altijd glashelder. ik en men pa waren zo de twee dikste vrienden in audio to ik ook iets van men eigen wilde !
oei oei oei men pa was vooral een muziek genieter en ik ook wel maar op een ander volume jullie kennen dat waarschijnlijk wel .....

maar bon ik ben dus begonnen met een philips radio die men vader had opengedaan en een ingan voor een cd speler had ingeflanst (een cec cdspeler) die ik van hem had gekregen.
en toen ja je kent dat he ik kreeg men eerste boekje waar de merken van beglec in stonden en ik was niet te houden he
maar ik heb veiligheidshalve naar men pa geluisterd en heb niks van jb gekocht.
heb dan voor dezelfde prijs een 2de hands boss mixertje gekocht waar ik nu nog altijd veel plezier aan heb en zo een 2de hands hands stereo van pioneer gekocht en een boxje of 2, een 2de cd speler en uiteindelijk heb ik dan een 2de hands in perfecte staat akg c414 gekocht. en dat is de meest geweldige micro dat ik ooit gehoord heb.
nu daarna een kut mixer van behringer. 
dan heb ik ook weer 2de hands een tascam model 5b mixer gekocht en dat was een echte verandeming voor men micro op een deftige manier te horen nu is dit verder en verder gegaan tot nu op het moment dat ik me een tascam dm 24 digitale mixer ga aanschaffen . .....

ik kan natuurlijk zo verder gaan maar ja voor meer info ga is naar men website kijken he  :Smile:  

ps: ik ben heel blij dat ik geen jb systems en dergelijke rommel heb gekocht en deftig onderhouden 2 de hands materiaal die een tijdje meegaan en niet 5 maanden en kapot

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Dan maar hier,
> 
> Helaas geen foto's.



Dan hoort het dus niet hier. Dit topic is gestart om een verzamelplaats te zijn voor foto's uit de oude doos, niet voor het oplepenen van de apparatuur waar je mee begonnen bent.

Zie ook de posting van Jan de fotomod op de eerste pagina van dit topic.

Voor de mensen die eerder al eens een fotootje in dit topic hebben geplaatst: kijk even na of die links nog werken, of pas je posting aan. Ik zie erg veel rode kruisjes.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------

